# Resources > Education Center >  >  Affinities

## O'nus

A'hoy hoy,

If anyone has seen my old post about the "Society for Scholastic Philanthropy," this idea has been inspired by that.  Essentially, individuals are designated (but not restricted to) any certain topic of interest that they feel they are well versed in so that other individuals who need enlightenment with this topic know who to ask.

Simply put - everyone has a speciality so that other people know who to ask a question about whatever it is they are confused about.

I have labeled these topics of interest and assignemnts "affinities" as I feel it is the most appropriate (and shortest label) for this sort of thing.

So, I will list some affinities that people can jump on.  Of course, we are not limiting it to one person per affinity.  In fact, I am thinking that if a certain category has enough people, a sub-group can be created.  I encourage more than one person to each affinity simply because of differing opinions.

Here are some affinities: (in the order of which they come to my head)

- Biology (any aspect)
- Neurology
- Exercising
- Nutrition
- Vitamins (either group of individual)
- Pharmacology
- Physiology of Sleep (or anything really)
- Psychology
- Dream Signs/Self-awareness & actualisation
- Dream Recall/Foundations of memory
- Dream Interpretation
- Computer Software/Hardware
- Computer Programming
- History (of anything, obviously somewhat related to dreaming however)

I will add more to the list as we go along and as they come to my head, but generally I would rather people PM me (or post here, it's okay) an affinity that they would like to be known for.

 :Exclaim:   Affinity List  :Exclaim: 

Here I will list the affinities of the individuals involved.  Since I am just startig this, I will put myself down to hopefully help elucidate how this process will work.
*O'nus* - Psychology, Neuroscience, Biology, all areas of dreaming, some history (namely Roman, Greek), Mythology, Pharmacology, some nutrition....
So just me for now.  It will become final and I will add you up here once you PM me or post it here - I don't want to make any assumptions.  You can expect things to be modified here and there in the future.

Hope this works out and I look forward to seeing responses.

----------


## Demerzel

Hurm. Psychology seems cool and interesting. And put me down for both the computer ones.

----------


## Kaniaz

I'll take the kings shilling and sign up for both the computer ones as well.

*p.s:* History geeks should get the joke above.

----------


## Damascus

nutrition, vitamins and biology. ehh, computer games if that could count as one... FAT technique, tips on WBTB...hmm, i think thats about it, obviously i could put a vague 'lucid dreaming' but thats there by like default right?

----------


## O'nus

Well, there's a few people.  I won't post this into the lounge or anything till we have a more useful list of people.

There are a few articles I am going to offer here as idea's for anyone to pick up and research for the education of the forum and yourselves really.

Keep in mind that the article itself doesn't have to be intricate but easy at least somewhat easy to understand by the general public.  I like to keep a few polysyllabic words though to keep the readers learning.

* Carbohydrates* - If someone could give a thorough explanation of carbohydrates utilising resources that are not tampered by dieters, that would be great.  
* Caffeine/Adenosine* - How may they affect dreaming?  I am doing this research on my own thoroughly.. very thoroughly, but I wouldn't mind seeing others help.  I am in the middle of trying to analyze the chemical properties of adenosine and it's reception/integration throughout cortex.
* Precursor Serotonin/Melatonin Production* - There is much talk throughout the message boards about many vitamins and foods that act as precursor serotnin/melatonin production.  It would be great if someone could develop a chart or graph showing how they all connect.  For those of you who don't know: Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine), Trypto-phan, Gamma-amino butryic acid (GABBA), N-methyl-d-aspartate (NMDA), and more, are all precursors to serotonin and melatonin production.
* Message Board Ethics* - This is more or less a joke..  ::-P:   An article on why people don't care about your post count (psychologically explained, haha!), the humour of the ambiguous gender icon, trends and how to avoid being one, example, post whoring newbies who only stay for a week, etc.  I trust you may know what I mean by this.
* Exercising/Tai Chi/Meditation* - How does exercising affect sleeping?  How does meditation affect sleep or life in general?  Making sure not to forget the most primary point - there are certain brain wave patterns and activity than can _only_ be achieved through meditative methods.

I will post some more tomorrow because I am rather tired.  I'm sure I will think of more later.  Of course, I encourge everyone to come up with their own articles - these are really just some ideas I have that I havn't tackled just yet.

Hope to see some positive feedback.

----------


## Demerzel

> _Originally posted by O'nus_
> * Message Board Ethics - This is more or less a joke..   An article on why people don't care about your post count (psychologically explained, haha!), the humour of the ambiguous gender icon, trends and how to avoid being one, example, post whoring newbies who only stay for a week, etc.  I trust you may know what I mean by this.*



Heh.

Yea, that's the kind of thing people need as well.

----------


## Amethyst Star

*sneaks in*  I think I mentioned eariler that I could be contacted if anyone has questions on the majority of areas pertaining to dreaming (including dream control), literature or anything Russian.

*tries to sneak out without being noticed too much*

-Amé

----------


## Kaniaz

> _Originally posted by Amethyst Star_
> **sneaks in* *I think I mentioned eariler that I could be contacted if anyone has questions on the majority of areas pertaining to dreaming (including dream control), literature or anything Russian.
> 
> *tries to sneak out without being noticed too much*
> 
> -Amé*



After reading that post, I liked this idea a bit more. I mean we can build up a pretty diverse list of things, e.g Russian, as well as dreaming topics. That would be pretty cool.

----------


## Sparky

Mark me down as techniques if that's okay with you.

----------


## Merck

Okay I'll list some of my affinities.

-Psychopharmacology
-Neurology
-Abnormal Psychology
-Music (Percussion)
-Modern Shamanic Exploration

I guess that's all I can think of for now.  Oh and when I say music, I mean actually playing it.

----------


## irishcream

well, this topic died...and it seems interesting...i don't know, a member of the education team and i never read the forum!

Affinities...Music...particularly Celtic, and Folk.  In that, i know what i like, and can recommend a bit...in the words of a friend of mine 'you are more educated than you realise'
Literature
Writing
Medicine (in that i'm very interested, and i can be helpful sometimes)
Dream Interpretation...i can often figure things out.
People, Psychology
^I put that, cos i seem to spend half my life sorting other people out, and forgetting about myself...

----------


## Barbizzle

Ill take up the history of lcuid dremaing. I did quite a bt of research on it a few month back and I ocudl contribute alot. You knwo like, the first accounts, different cultres who used them, who coined the term, and how it has been viewsd thourhg out history, and where it is now, and where it is going.

----------


## Howie

Barbizzle. Isn't yours spelling?   ::wink::   lol

Other than lucid dreaming techniques and the study of consciouness
Meteorology
Art & art History & Principles and elements of design.  - Composition

----------


## funky_chicken182

Hmm... I really want to get into this so i'll take books reviews, etc.

----------


## WolfBlade

Well, this topic seems to have died again, but seeing as how this could be a great asset to the entire forum, I will also try to revive it (if there is some way of maybe making me partly in charge of it too, maybe that might be a good idea, because I plan to stick with it...).

I'm good with computer software/hardware (I'm working on the programming thing right now), very good with all things music (and I do mean ALL: theory, application, genres, instruments, not so good with groups, and much, much, more)  I'm also pretty good with exercise and nutrition, I'm really getting into the parapsychology/paranormal area, including some psychic abilities (and could be very useful, especially to someone just starting out).  History is pretty good (I'm also excellent at researching, if that could be an area...), especially Roman history, and also American history.

Alright, here's a shortened version:
Computer software/hardware
music
exercise
nutrition
parapsychology
paranormal activities/occurences
history
physics
mind works/mind power

----------

